# AUI ethernet port on Cisco 2501



## markdavis (Apr 17, 2012)

I am quite a bit rusty from my days of networking. I am trying to setup my lab so I purchased 3 cisco 2501 to study for my CCNA, my question is? I have 2 serial interfaces and 1 AUI for ethernet on each router. How can I configure the Ethernet interface, if I don't see it on the configuration. From the CLI command I issue the command show ip int brief. But It only shows the 2 serials but no E0 interface. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

PS. I do have an Ethernet Transceiver connected to the AUI port on the router with a straight through cable going into a 2950 switch.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Eth0 is not AUI
You need to buy and put in a ethernet interface

Attachment Unit Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

you need something like this but for your cisco model
Overview of Cisco Interface Cards for Cisco Access Routers* [Cisco Interface Cards] - Cisco Systems


----------



## markdavis (Apr 17, 2012)

Really? I thought all 2501 came with an E0 interface, is it possible that it may have been removed. I recently purchase 3 2501 to study for my CCNA, And only 1 out of the 3 shows an E0 interface when I do a Show Ver or Show Run.

Should I contact the seller and returned them maybe?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

quick search doesn't show it coming with a ethernet port. This appears to be the wrong series of router for you.

Cisco 2500 Series Router, Model 2501

Cisco 2500 Series Router Installation and Configuration Guide - Overview of the Router  [Cisco 2500 Series Routers] - Cisco Systems


----------



## markdavis (Apr 17, 2012)

Wanderer:

Thanks for your reply, I purchased 3 routers, I checked router 2 and router 3 and both do not seem to have the Ethernet port. However, I checked router 1 and router 1 in fact has an ethernet port. Any ideas??? Any help will be appreciated.

Below is the Show Ver executed on Router 1 and Router 2

ROUTER 1
IOS (tm) 2500 Software (C2500-JS-L), Version 11.2(26e), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Copyright (c) 1986-2003 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Fri 04-Jul-03 04:13 by cmong
Image text-base: 0x0304045C, data-base: 0x00001000

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 11.0(10c), SOFTWARE
BOOTFLASH: 3000 Bootstrap Software (IGS-BOOT-R), Version 11.0(10c), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Router1 uptime is 20 hours, 50 minutes
System restarted by power-on
System image file is "flash:c2500-js-l.112-26e.bin", booted via flash

cisco 2500 (68030) processor (revision N) with 6144K/2048K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID 06164485, with hardware revision 00000000
Bridging software.
SuperLAT software copyright 1990 by Meridian Technology Corp).
X.25 software, Version 2.0, NET2, BFE and GOSIP compliant.
TN3270 Emulation software.
1 Ethernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s)
2 Serial network interface(s)
32K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
8192K bytes of processor board System flash (Read ONLY)

ROUTER2

Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) 2500 Software (C2500-F-L), Version 11.2(15a), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Copyright (c) 1986-1998 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Mon 24-Aug-98 00:58 by tmullins
Image text-base: 0x0301F6AC, data-base: 0x00001000

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 11.0(10c), SOFTWARE
BOOTFLASH: 3000 Bootstrap Software (IGS-BOOT-R), Version 11.0(10c), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Router2 uptime is 21 hours, 15 minutes
System restarted by power-on
System image file is "flash:c2500-f-l.112-15a", booted via flash

cisco 2500 (68030) processor (revision N) with 2048K/2048K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID 09779076, with hardware revision 00000000
Bridging software.
2 Serial network interface(s)
32K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
8192K bytes of processor board System flash (Read ONLY)

Configuration register is 0x2102


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Any ideas??? 

unclear as to what you are asking. It would appear you need to buy ethernet wics and exchange a serial wic for a ethernet wic.


----------



## markdavis (Apr 17, 2012)

Wand3r3r,

Do you happen to have a part# for the Ethernet WIC's? Is it something that can be easily added on or replaced. Thanks for your help, I am finally getting to the bottom of it.


----------

